# Soll ich mit einem neuen Rechner-Kauf warten oder schon jetzt zuschlagen?



## BarneY87 (28. Oktober 2007)

Hallo, alle zusammen.

Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir einen neuen Rechner zuzulegen. Die Hardware-Komponenten etc. suche ich mir natürlich selber aus.

Ist es ratsam sich schon jetzt einen neuen Rechner zuzulegen oder sollte ich nochwas warten, wegen eventuellen Neuerungen wie DirectX 10.1, die auch neue Hardware braucht?

Wenn ich warten sollte, wollte ich mir den Rechner nach Weihnachten/Neujahr holen, denn da sinken doch die Preise oder liege ich da falsch?

Was ist eure Meinung dazu?

mfg
BarneY87


----------



## EGThunder (28. Oktober 2007)

Ob die Preise sinken kann Dir noch keiner sagen, wenn du jetzt einen PC brauchst, solltest du auch jetzt einen kaufen. Es gibt immer wieder neue Sachen von daher kannste dabei ewig warten.

Die Spielehersteller nutzen nicht einmal DX10 aus, was willst du denn dann noch auf DX10.1 warten. 

EG


----------



## BarneY87 (28. Oktober 2007)

Hmm also ich weiss auch nicht so recht ob mir jetzt schon einen holen sollte.

Nutze meinen Rechner fast ausschließlich als Zocker-Maschine. 

Mein derzeitiger Rechner ist schon in die Jahre gekommen und hat unter anderem noch eine Radeon 9800 Pro (übertaktet bis zum Geht-nicht-mehr, arbeitet bei konstanten 75 Grad Celsius ) drin. Mein CPU ist ein Athlon 3000+ Clawhammer und ich habe 1024 RAM, nur um die wichtigsten Komponenten zu nennen...

Bei kommenden Spielen wie Crysis oder Hellgate habe ich ja schlechte Aussichten... Ich weiss aber auch das diese Spiele mich nicht für lange beschäftigen werden, da sie keine soo große Langzeit-Motivation bieten.

Spiele immo hauptsächlich World of Warcraft und warte sehnslicht auf kommen Titel wie Warhammer Online oder Age of Conan. Die kommen aber alle erst Anfang nächsten Jahres raus...

Also sollte ich eher warten.

Auf der anderen Seite wird Warhammer nicht der Überflieger was die Grafik angeht. Von daher könnte ich mir auch schon jetzt nen Rechner zulegen, der auch für die Zukunft gerüstet ist.

Ich weiss es auch nicht. Befinde mich irgendwie in einer Zwickmühle. :mad:

Bitte helft mir! =D

BarneY


----------



## Piy (28. Oktober 2007)

naja aber manchmal ist es dumm, nicht zu warten  ich hab durch einen monat kaufverschiebung  500 gespart ^^ (allein der q6600 von fast 700 auf 240 )

is natürlich auch immer sone sache, welches preisniveau du anstrebst, aber im moment kann man sich gut einrichten mit nem c2d, ner 8800gt und billigem ram 

aber nach weihnachten hab ich zumindest immer mehr geld  also wenn du eventuell einplanst, dann mehr geld ausgeben zu können/wollen als jetzt wärs doppelt gut zu warten  



aber wie gesagt, warten kann man immer, also musstu wissen ^^


----------



## BarneY87 (28. Oktober 2007)

Hab mir schonmal nen Rechner zusammengestellt. 

Und wen wunderts:

hab auch nen c2d, 8800 guten aber günstigen RAM (Corsair 2gb DDR2-800) dabei.

Hab mich dabei ja auch an die Kaufempfehlung der PCGH gehalten 

Hab aber bissle was ausgetauscht etc. 

Komm dann so auf ca. 1000 Euronen für den Rechner. 

Und der is wirklich ziemlich dick. ^^

Aber mehr als 1000  würde ich auch nicht später ausgeben...


----------



## Piy (28. Oktober 2007)

dann würd ichs jetzt kaufen, ne preisänderung an den komponenten is nicht absehbar, ich denk jedenfalls nicht, dass was davon billiger wird bis weihnachten.


----------



## Malkav85 (28. Oktober 2007)

Evtl könnten die Preise sogar bis Weihnachten nochmal ein wenig steigen, oder aber auch fallen. Jenachdem welche Strategie die Hersteller fahren: Teuer machen, weils eh gekauft wird, oder günstiger, damit mehr Leute es kaufen


----------



## Piy (28. Oktober 2007)

naja bei der 8800 vllt, was willste denn für eine? wenns nich die gt is, dann bestünde die möglichkeit einer preissenkung.... aber ich denke eher nicht, nvidia wird versuchen die gt so gut wie möglich im mittleren preissegment zu etablieren, als promotion für die nächsten high-end karten

denk ich  reine spekulation


----------



## Stefan Payne (28. Oktober 2007)

Naja, wenn du kannst, kauf dir dieses Jahr noch keinen neuen Rechner, binnen der nächsten 4-6 Wochen passiert so dermaßen viel, das es sich nicht lohnt, jetzt was zu kaufen, auch Anfang 2008 passiert noch einiges.

Einmal kommen die 700er Chipsatz Serien von AMD und nVidia, der Phenom wird vorgestellt werden, RV670 wird kommen, der RS780 kommt nächstes Jahr...


----------



## EGThunder (28. Oktober 2007)

3 Monate später der neue Intelchipsatz nochmal 3 Monate später evtl. die neue nVidia Serie, kurz danach bestimmt die neue ATI Serie, ach Moment da fehlt ja noch der neue AMD Chip. Wie du siehst geht das immer so weiter. 

Wie schon gesagt, kann er so ewig warten, denn kaum eine Industrie ist so schnelllebig wie die PC-Industrie.

EG


----------

